# Driverless cars will be out sooner than you think



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks like Lyft and GM are pushing for them to be out next year. While I think that estimate is a bit optimistic considering all the legal (and legislative) hurdles they'll have to jump over, I could totally see these cars out in full force in about 2-3 years.

This is now officially a race to see who get these cars on the street first. All bets are off! Bottom line is driverless cars are definitely coming you guys, and a lot sooner than you think.

http://www.nydailynews.com/autos/ne...ars-google-debuts-android-n-article-1.2643755


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Drivers will NEVER be replaced !


----------



## PuppyMonkeyBaby (Mar 14, 2016)

I will be impressed when I see one of those cars navigate Times Square NYC without ****ing up traffic..


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Looks like Lyft and GM are pushing for them to be out next year. While I think that estimate is a bit optimistic considering all the legal (and legislative) hurdles they'll have to jump over, I could totally see these cars out in full force in about 2-3 years.
> 
> This is now officially a race to see who get these cars on the street first. All bets are off! Bottom line is driverless cars are definitely coming you guys, and a lot sooner than you think.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/autos/ne...ars-google-debuts-android-n-article-1.2643755


Driverless, brainless what's the difference? So, in a couple more years we should expect the complaining to stop? At least from the partners, the pax *****ing will be another story.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

The next millennial you take to work, ask if they have a promo code that you can put on application?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Several problems come to mind.....

Who is going to pay for all those driver less cars? Right now Uber doesn't pay anything for any of the Uber cars.

Who is going to maintain those driver less cars? Right now Uber does not maintain Uber vehicles.

Who is going to insure those driver less cars? Right now Uber does not fully insure Uber vehicles.

Who is going to ride in those driver less cars? The first time one of those things goes into a closed off ramp or starts going in circles around the block will demonstrate why drivers are needed.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Uber has made Too many enemies, let's leave the drivers out of this for a moment. Uber has no friends in the technology industry, Google, Apple, Tesla, and you name it any China base company. Lyft has a partnership with GM, Tesla has the ability to make the cars and could set up its own ride service. Apple will manufacture cars in China like everything else. Uber tried for a year to buy a good mappings company, had to settle for Microsoft Bing. Having a place to recharge batteries is a problem for EVERYONE!!! The only real maintainence is BRAKES AND TIRES. These cars don't have the same wear and tear of today's cars. The real question is will there be a need for ride share for a cost in 10 years? Millennial's may change their buying patterns and may want to own something other than rent? It is called evolution. Taxi drivers have paid cab companies lease monies for ever, Uber comes along and shows a different business model to the ones who made cab companies rich. Worked good at the beginning but when you make deals with the DEVIL what can you expect?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Don't say yes when Uber offer's you a lease on a driverless car. Don't forget, they will change the rates at will and not give a hoot if you can no longer afford the payments on your $90K investment.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Wall Street money is dried up!!!! Uber totes it's 19 cent profit on each ride here in the United States. Guys those people in the private equity markets KNOW UBER'S DONE!!! They are hoping for the IPO soon so they can get the f--k out!!! I pray no Uber driver gets taken buy anymore of Uber's sub-prime lending schemes. I pray that the novice investor does not throw hard earned money at this CANCER!!!


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> Wall Street money is dried up!!!! Uber totes it's 19 cent profit on each ride here in the United States. Guys those people in the private equity markets KNOW UBER'S DONE!!! They are hoping for the IPO soon so they can get the f--k out!!! I pray no Uber driver gets taken buy anymore of Uber's sub-prime lending schemes. I pray that the novice investor does not throw hard earned money at this CANCER!!!


It surely will be interesting to see how an Uber IPO performs on the market. Right now Uber is pure profit without the car maintenance, storage, and liability costs. They'll most certainly be other competitors offering a similar service so they couldn't actually raise rates again until those guys are out. Either way you look at it, it's definitely a long term outlook scenario for buyers of this stock.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Several problems come to mind.....
> 
> Who is going to pay for all those driver less cars? Right now Uber doesn't pay anything for any of the Uber cars.
> 
> ...


Eventually the Uber pyramid scheme will collapse, Travis will flee to Dubai and surround himself with armed guards as many people will want a piece of him.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Looks like Lyft and GM are pushing for them to be out next year. While I think that estimate is a bit optimistic considering all the legal (and legislative) hurdles they'll have to jump over, I could totally see these cars out in full force in about 2-3 years.
> 
> This is now officially a race to see who get these cars on the street first. All bets are off! Bottom line is driverless cars are definitely coming you guys, and a lot sooner than you think.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/autos/ne...ars-google-debuts-android-n-article-1.2643755


Driverless cars will be the end of Uber! If your car drives itself why you need uber


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

comes down to liability. no way anything happens within 2-3 years. Plus insurance companies will fight it, because you don't make money on zero personal liability, unless you force people to buy personal liability insurance a la ACA.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

No, driverless cars are FURTHER off than you think. I don't mean a few pilot cars to test things out, I mean any meaningful change. A driver is essential to this job. GPS takes cars to the wrong side of the airport EVERYTIME in San Diego. Pax like being able to say "pull under that light", they like the small talk, drivers need to be assertive sometimes, a robot won't.

Robot cars will only work "well" if all the cars were robot cars. Mix in human drivers and these cars will get punked on the road and in traffic all say long. Pax will absolutely hate dealing with driverless cars. Driverless cars will be like those call in automated systems where you speak to a machine what you want to do and it misunderstands 20 times until you scream "Operator! Operator! Operator!"

People are essential to the service industry, they are part of the experience, people make and break the experience. Passengers will be frustrated as hell dealing with a computer car they can't talk to. When that car gets stuck on the wrong side of a building or airport from bad GPS, the pax will get pissed they can't call the driver.

Nothing is more frustrating than wanting to talk to a person in the service industry and being greeted by an automated machine. They may try to force this, but I don't see it going over well, not anytime soon at least.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

By the time driverless cars are a common sight on the roads, Uber will be a distant memory.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Will be interesting when an Uber autonomous vehicle goes haywire and flies off a cliff, taking its pax with it.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

It'll take people awhile to realize that surge is effectively dead for those areas using the new pricing model


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

That would renew my faith in humanity


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> Robot cars will only work "well" if all the cars were robot cars. Mix in human drivers and these cars will get punked on the road and in traffic all say long.


Pedestrians would punk the hell out of robot cars too. Why would anyone ever wait for a crosswalk stop signal ever again? Just barge out into traffic and it will all come to a screeching halt for you. Hell, some pedestrians already do this. Plus, robot cars don't unpleasantly honk and yell obscenities at jaywalkers like human drivers do.

I don't think fully automated cars are a complete impossiblity but I just can't see the mass or even niche implementation of them in 2-3 years as realistic. By fully automated I mean a person can enter a vehicle, tell it where to go, and complete the trip without driving one iota. Maybe a "freeway cruise control" autopilot feature in high end cars by then but that's it - like setting cruise control but in addition to maintaining speed vehicle will stay in lane and steer along a specified route along a stretch of "autopilot approved road" (e.g. one that is certified to be up to compliance with how the auto nav reads the road, such as an access controlled road like a freeway or interstate), and force the passenger to drive the trickier parts of the trip, city streets, residential driveways, and so forth. Maybe another 5 years for even that technology to start trickling down to mass consumer vehicles.


----------



## Sergio729 (May 27, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Several problems come to mind.....
> 
> Who is going to pay for all those driver less cars? Right now Uber doesn't pay anything for any of the Uber cars.
> 
> ...


As cheap as they appear to be, I don't think theyre ready to cover all these costs yet....not to mention that a machine will not have the same intuition as a human being, when it comes to danger, logic etcetera. This isn't gonna be out as soon as people think.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The idea is to aim for the moon and settle for stars.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Hate to say I told you so but...


----------

